# γαύρος, γάβρος = anchovy | hornbeam



## nickel (Mar 5, 2009)

*γαύρος *(ο) (συχνή ορθογρ. *γάβρος*)
1. [ψάρι] (European) anchovy (_Engraulis encrasicolus_).
2. (αργκό) ‘gavros’, fan of Olympiakos FC.
3. [το δέντρο καρπίνος] hornbeam (genus _Carpinus_).

Ως προς τη 2η σημασία, να καταγγείλω τις αυθαιρεσίες του Urban dictionary, συγκεκριμένα αυτήν (σημ. 2). Άμα αφήνουν τον κάθε βάζελο να γράφει…

Ως προς την 3η σημασία: στα γαλλικά ο γαύρος, το hornbeam, είναι charme. Στο Γαλλοελληνικό του Alexandre (1885) δίνει μετάφρασμα «ζυγία» και παραπέμπει στον Θεόφραστο. Πράγματι, η λέξη στα αρχαία υπάρχει στον Θεόφραστο, αλλά, σύμφωνα με το LSJ, η ζυγία είναι maple (_Acer campestre_), δηλαδή, η σφένδαμνος, το σφεντάμι (γαλλικά érable, ειδικότερα érable champêtre). Ο Γεννάδιος θεωρεί ότι πρόκειται για την ορεινή σφένδαμνο, τον ψευδοπλάτανο (αγγλ. sycamore maple, γαλλ. érable sycomore, faux platane). Παρ' όλα αυτά, η ζυγία διαιωνίζεται, στον Κυπρίου, στον Ηπίτη και, πιο πρόσφατα, στο λεξικό των εκδόσεων Κάουφμαν.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ως προς τη 2η σημασία, να καταγγείλω τις αυθαιρεσίες του Urban dictionary, συγκεκριμένα αυτήν (σημ. 2). Άμα αφήνουν τον κάθε βάζελο να γράφει…


To πρώτο thumbs down έπεσε, και είναι δικό μου. Δεν έχετε παρά να προσθέσετε και τα δικά σας.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2009)

Αυτός που το έγραψε έχει username (μ)παόκι :)


----------



## sopherina (Mar 5, 2009)

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ:
Το (μ)ΠΑΟΚΙ έχει άδικο. Αλλά χτες για να νικήσει ο gavro έπρεπε να μοιράσει τις κάρτες ο διαιτητής σα μαρουλόφυλλα! Όχι, αγαπητό (μ)ΠΑΟΚΙ, η ομάδα από μόνη της δεν είναι διεφθαρμένη, το σύστημα βρωμάει σαν οχετός!


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2011)

Είδα κάπου τη _σαρδέλα_ σαν εξήγηση στην _αντσούγια_ και θυμήθηκα αυτό το νήμα. Βρήκα επίσης στο διαδίκτυο *ανακοίνωση* που είχε γίνει στο 5ο συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ (2005) με τίτλο «Γαύρος ή σαρδέλα ή αντσούγια;». Η ανακοίνωση είναι στα γαλλικά, αλλά αρκεί να μεταφέρω την περίληψη:

Οι τρεις ονομασίες _αντσούγια_, _γαύρος_ και _σαρδέλα_ αναφέρονται σε δύο ψάρια και όχι σε τρία. Παρόλο που οι Έλληνες λεξικογράφοι αναγνωρίζουν στη λέξη αντσούγια την κονσερβοποιημένη μορφή του ψαριού (στην άλμη, το αλάτι ή το λάδι), οι γνώμες διίστανται ως προς τον προσδιορισμό του ίδιου του ψαριού : για ορισμένους (βλ. το λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Μ. Τριανταφυλλίδη) πρόκειται για τον γαύρο, ενώ για άλλους (βλ. το λεξικό του Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη), πρόκειται για τη σαρδέλα. Αυτή η ανακοίνωση μελετά τις δύο απόψεις όχι μόνο στο ετυμολογικό και ιχθυολογικό αλλά και στο βιομηχανικό και διατροφικό τους πλαίσιο. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι η αντσούγια και ο γαύρος αναφέρονται στο ίδιο ψάρι. Έχει όμως πολύ ενδιαφέρον να εξετάσουμε τους λόγους που οδήγησαν σε αυτή την κατάσταση, η οποία δεν αποτελεί μοναδική περίπτωση τόσο στα Ελληνικά όσο και στα Γαλλικά. Εξάλλου, αν ληφθούν υπόψη τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η παραγωγή (σπανιότητα της πρώτης ύλης και πιέσεις στις τιμές), δεν αποκλείεται στο μέλλον να χρησιμοποιηθεί η σαρδέλα για την παραγωγή της αντσούγιας ως μεταποιημένου προϊόντος.​


----------

